# Compassionate vets



## Peregrine Falcon (3 May 2018)

Thank you to the HHO'ers who have sent hugs and wishes after the loss of our beloved Pusskins.

I was cooking dinner for the boys tonight when there was a knock at the door.  A veterinary nurse from the practice was stood holding an orchid with the cat's name on the flowerpot and a card.  

A really lovely touch which is very much appreciated.  They also light a candle in reception when an animal is pts. It's never easy losing a pet but when you have care shown by the professionals who understand it does help.


----------



## YorksG (3 May 2018)

What a nice gesture from the vets, I'm sure the boys will look after the plant, in memory of a much loved cat. It is always such a hard thing to cope with, but your boys will become much more compassionate and understanding adults as a result of a sensitively handled bereavement at this stage in their lives. Our animals continue with our education, even after they have gone.


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 May 2018)

So sorry for your loss vets with compassion only known a few  xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 May 2018)

That is so thoughtful. RIP Pusskins.


----------



## Rumtytum (4 May 2018)

So thoughtful of your vets, they understand and empathise with your loss, doesn't happen here we just get a bill.


----------

